# Failed Smog Test - Please help



## chukalu (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE which failed the smog check. It has abt 92 k miles on it. The smog station said something like there is no communication and you need to replace the ODB chip. I have no clue what they r referring to. Can someone please tell me what this means and how much I am looking at to replace this?

Thanks.


----------



## jrm2007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ever get it to past. i have high nox, and found out my exhaust manifold..


----------



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

chukalu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE which failed the smog check. It has abt 92 k miles on it. The smog station said something like there is no communication and you need to replace the ODB chip. I have no clue what they r referring to. Can someone please tell me what this means and how much I am looking at to replace this?
> 
> Thanks.




I believe they use your car's data link connector to tell your engine what to do. I'm not sure you can replace the obd "chip". There have been a few times that I have plugged into a car's computer to have the message "no communication" given to me by the scan tool. Only to realize that I had the wrong cartridge in the scan tool. I was getting ready to trace wires down and do all sorts of stuff when I realized that i screwed up.

I would be very surprised if you need a new "Chip" or computer so they can communicate with your car. If you explain the problem to your Nissan service adviser, they can give you a no hassle explanation and probably test you your car to say it is just fine for very little money.

The fuse for your two data link connectors are:

For the "Generic Scan Tool" which is the black OBD II connector (the one they are likely talking about) Fuse #24 and is 10Amps

For the "Consult" (Nissan scan tool) the gray connector the fuse is #8 and is also a 10amp fuse. 

If those two fuses are good, I'd visit your dealer to get a straight answer.


----------



## rsuaz (Jun 28, 2006)

*EGR Valve*

I'm no pro by any means, but family members for worked for BAR almost ALWAYS say that if a car doesn't pass, it's because of the EGR Valve. At the mileage of your car, that's most likely it. As for the "no communication issue," don't trust smog stations. Have it diagnosed by an actual auto shop. Smog stations are only going to give you a vague explanation since they don't care since they have your money whether you fail or not. Just a though. . . .


Failed Smog Test - Please help 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I have a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE which failed the smog check. It has abt 92 k miles on it. The smog station said something like there is no communication and you need to replace the ODB chip. I have no clue what they r referring to. Can someone please tell me what this means and how much I am looking at to replace this?

Thanks.


----------

